# Nomad Royalty



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

My mother has received a letter from Computershare about her 200 shares of Nomad Royalty. They want her to exchange each of her old shares for new shares on a 10 to 1 basis. I Googled Nomad Royalty and found the symbol NSR traded on the TSX valued at $10.15 as of Friday close June 11, 2021.

If this is the same stock, my mother's holding is worth only $203 for 20 shares.

She has no memory of ever buying it so she does not have the share certificates. I contacted her bank, her financial advisor at RBC said my father and mother did indeed buy them a long time ago and RBC does not have the certificates with them. Two hundred dollars is not a lot of money and seems to be a lot of effort for her to open an RBC direct investing account just to sell it. But it's another $200.

Does anybody know anything about Nomad Royalty? When was the IPO and at what price? When I call Computershare, I'm going to ask if they have records of the original purchase date and price. Even if there is a capital loss, there are no capital gains in any of my mother's investments to write it against since she only holds GICs.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I don't know anything about Nomad Royalty other than offer my 1 cent here. Maybe she can donate that 1 share after all-said-and-done with the "merger/reverse=split" (not conversion).


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nomad Royalty started as Inlet Resources around 1997. It changed its name to Guerrero Ventures Inc in 2014. In 2020, the company changed its name to Nomad Resources and acquired certain mining properties from the Orion Group and the Yamana Group by issuing about 450 million shares. This was a Reverse Takeover resulting in the Orion group and Yamaha group owning about 90%of the issued shares. Full disclosure is on SEDAR.


----------

